
BarMax’s Efficient Path To $200K In Sales: A $999.99 iPhone App - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/barmax-ipad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
kondro
This is one instance where I would've thought lowering the price to somewhere
around the cost of an expensive textbook ($200-$300) would dramatically
increase their sales.

From the looks of things, they've only sold 200 copies. There must be many
more budding lawyers than that taking the bar each year.

------
daten
Aparently this isn't the only $999.99 app out there. There's an app called
iVIP for the same price that helps millionaires in the UK find exclusive
services.

There's also an $899.99 app for remotely monitoring security cameras called
iRa pro.

------
juanchaparro
Love it!

